# Dual Sub Placement Question



## adrock (Dec 17, 2009)

I currently have a SVS PB-13 Ultra, and am adding a second one, but I don't have enough room behind my AT screen to fire the sub drivers towards the seating position, so I have my subwoofer turned 90 degrees firing towards the center channel (option a in the sketch minus the second sub).

With the addition of the second sub, I am wondering if it would be better to have the subs firing outward rather than directly into one another (option b in the sketch). My hesitation here is that they would both be firing directly into my corner base traps. To me neither is ideal, but I'm curious to get your (internets) take on the better of the two.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Given your situation I suspect outward would be the better option. To a large extent bass is omnidirectional, but having two beastly subwoofers pointed at - and subsequently melding with - the output from your center is probably not the best choice. My only concern with outward are the bass traps in the corner. There's a possibility those could negatively effect the sound that reaches your ears simply by virtue of them doing their job.


----------



## adrock (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the response Jim. I have the same concern about the bass traps, but I tend to agree with you that it might be the lesser of the two negatives.

The only other thing I could mention is that, in option 'A' (firing towards one another) there would be about 5' between the drivers. I suppose I should just try both ways, but there is not much room back there and those subs are a pain to maneuver!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

How much nightmare would it be to move the screen?


----------



## adrock (Dec 17, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> How much nightmare would it be to move the screen?


Yea it isn't really an option.. It's really as deep as I could make it:


----------



## ambientcafe (Sep 10, 2014)

How about having them fire upwards ? (space permitting b/w your L/C/R spkrs) ... or, what about a smaller (more shallow cabinet) 2nd sub so it can fire out towards the seating area (?)

Btw Adam, if you don't mind my asking, what brand are those sweet-looking (and likely pricey) L/C/R spkrs ... ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Firing up would be tricky as the plate amp and the controls are on the rear and given they weigh 160lbs each that makes accessibility hard 
Why not have them stick out into the room under the screen? You have the room and that would be ideal.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. Looks like a good start! Can you possibly do a divider under the center so the subs have some interference, and their waves won't directly hit each other? Or a shelf above the L or R for one sub? Closer to the ceiling for the same boundary reinforcement as the one on the floor? Hmmmm, still thinking.


----------



## ambientcafe (Sep 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Firing up would be tricky as the plate amp and the controls are on the rear and given they weigh 160lbs each that makes accessibility hard
> Why not have them stick out into the room under the screen? You have the room and that would be ideal.


Yes, excellent point 'tonyvdb' -- I had totally forgot about accessiblity to the rear of the sub. And I agree with your optional placement suggestion with the subs protuding and firing straight ahead :thumb:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree with Tony. There appears to be enough room to accommodate your pb13's below the screen. Much better location vs limited room behind screen & limited accessability


----------



## adrock (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys! I had played with the idea of having the subs stick out, or even just in front of the screen, but I was going for a cleaner look (everything behind the AT wall). Also I have kids who love to destroy anything "shiny". Not ruling it out, but at this point I may just leave it unfinished at the bottom while I try it in a few different configurations to see how the sound is effected.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I as well would have to agree with the placement of the subs on the outside of the enclosure. They certainly are not ugly to look at....:T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Andre said:


> I as well would have to agree with the placement of the subs on the outside of the enclosure. They certainly are not ugly to look at....:T


 indeed!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I would have to assume performance wise they will perform better flanking your centre channel facing out into the room below the screen as opposed to firing either at the bass traps or the centre channel.
If you use REW take some measurements to confirm proper location


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Locate the drivers at the quarter points of the wall, and symmetrically.


----------



## 283569 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice setup


----------

